# Doggy Day Care,Norfolk.......



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,
Hope someone can advise.
We need to place our dog in a day kennels for one full day in July in Norfolk,ideally not to far from Norwich and wonder if anyone could recommend?
As my dog is a nervous type,especially of children we would want a child free environment.

Thankyou

Canarie


----------

